# A3 side skirts



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a Premium Plus and the side skirts are missing. Where can I order the side skirts from? Best place for best price?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm interested as well, need to find a part number for them.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Check oemplus.com.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> Check oemplus.com.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


they have them listed here:
http://www.oemplus.com/side-skirts-s3-saloon-p-3211.html

but the price is a bit high i believe. Does OEMplus.com give any discounts to fourtitude/vortex members?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Mmm... unlikely.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Check oemplus.com.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


lol, they are probably cheaper from the dealer paying full retail.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

<shrug> If they are, it isn't likely to be by much, IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> <shrug> If they are, it isn't likely to be by much, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


you pay retail prices at the dealer?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mattchow said:


> you pay retail prices at the dealer?


No. That said, I'd still be surprised if they aren't a whole hell of a lot cheaper at the dealer. The part number's on the OEMPLUS page, though... prove me wrong.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

OEMPlus is VERY proud of their pricing.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> No. That said, I'd still be surprised if they aren't a whole hell of a lot cheaper at the dealer. The part number's on the OEMPLUS page, though... prove me wrong.


im wondering if it's the same part number for the sline skirt and the s3 skirt now. ill go talk to the dealer


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

I hate the side skirt. If I get an S3 you can have mine.:laugh:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

rlfletch said:


> I hate the side skirt. If I get an S3 you can have mine.:laugh:


deal!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> No. That said, I'd still be surprised if they aren't a whole hell of a lot cheaper at the dealer. The part number's on the OEMPLUS page, though... prove me wrong.


holy hell, this pricing makes oemplus look cheap lol.










not including any hardware either..


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... just wait until you see their shipping charges on something like that.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> ... just wait until you see their shipping charges on something like that.


That's why I stopped at that screen lol. Gonna wait out this whole side skirt thing, after paint, it's gonna cost more than my damn steering wheel.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone ever pull the trigger on a set of the Side Skirts? 

:thumbup:


----------

